

A tool to help you keep up with 1000+ sources in the tech startup space - bpang

We are a group of CS researchers and a MBA from Stanford and have built this technology in the past 2 months that uses machine learning and crowd sourcing to pre-digest the flood of data published by 1000+ sources and give you the latest noteworthy happenings buzzed among the 1000+ sources.<p>Please take a look: www.mokini.com<p>We'd love to get your to try out this alpha product and provide feedback. Thanks!
======
newsisan
Sounds great, and I would love to try it, so as others have stated, please do
open up the sign in process!

------
kmg
bump - open up the sign in process !

------
robwgibbons
I understand your motivation for requiring a Facebook login, but I want you to
know that it immediately turned me away from your service, which sounds like
it could be really cool.

~~~
greenlblue
I agree with you on this. Requiring facebook credential to log in is a big
turn off for the kind of crowd that will use this service so I think you
should give people the option of using other credentials to log in like
twitter and google accounts.

